# Miko the gerbil - gone too soon



## Immyyyy (Aug 11, 2020)

Miko was the sweetest and most outgoing gerbil and he loved to sit on my hand even from day 1. He always loved to exercise and make nests for him and his best friend Romeo to sleep in. I only had him for a short 11 days but in that time I managed to grow completely attached to him as he was my little man who came over to me everytime I was near till the last day today when I saw him and knew that there was something completely wrong as his fur was a mess when it was always clean and he didn't really care take too much notice of me as I was watching him as his eyes were also closed so he kept stumbling, we tried to spend today together as much as possible even with him mostly asleep, we let Romeo say goodbye to him and he and Miko seemed as happy as they could be in that situation as Romeo tried to groom Miko and Miko tried to sleep on Romeo (he wasn't too impressed), he is now over the rainbow bridge which I didn't expect to happen so soon, we took him to the vets at the earliest we could and they helped him cross much more peacefully.


----------



## Mistys Mum (Jul 22, 2020)

Sorry for your loss, gerbils are such sweet little things aren't they.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. He was a lovely little one xx


----------

